# Vulture HIll 2006



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Just a few pics this year.
I need a better camera,the night shots were not good.
But, you'll get the idea

Halloween 2006 pictures by WyattFurr - Photobucket


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Looks good, Wyatt. Nice 'old west' theme.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Wyatt ...looks good your old west theme is great.


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Cool theme, and your yard's foliage fits in so perfectly. I like the blucky miners...or are they minors? Did they blow themselves up in life? Wonder what type of work comp there is on the other side...ha ha...thanks for sharing your unique haunt.


----------

